# Dead Space 1 Maus-Fix und Hilfe Tipps



## Angie2012 (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo  Liebe Pc Games und ihr alle da draußen.
Ich habe vor kurzem mal wieder angefangen Dead Space 1 zu spielen und es ist ja allgemein bekannt das Dead Space 1 ein schlechter PC - Port ist , unter anderem Probleme mit der Maus hat u.s.w..

Ich möchte euch ein paar hilfreiche Tipps  geben und euch zeigen wie ihr Dead Space 1  so optimiert das es ohne Jegliche Probleme ( Z.b. mit der Maus)  bei euch läuft.
Wichtig ist das Ihr eine  "NVIDIA"  Grafikkarte besitzt , bei AMD Radeon Grafikkarten da kann ich euch keine Tipps oder Hilfestellung zu Geben, deshalb Sorry an alle AMD Radeon Leute.

Nebenbei braucht ihr noch den  "NVIDIA INSPECTOR"   mit dem ihr richtig schönes Antialising im Spiel zum vorschein bring.
Nvidia Inspector zum Download: Version 1.9.7.8

Schritt 1.  
Wenn ihr Dead Space 1 das erste mal startet und eure Einstellungen vornimmt  schaltet auf jeden Fall im Spiel die Vertikale Synchronsierung aus  und unter erweiterte Grafikeinstellungen  schaltet das Antialising aus , weil diese Antialising ist billges Konsolenantialising und sieht nicht schön aus da es das Bild deutlich schlechter macht , deshalb Antialising besser im Spiel abschalten.

Schritt 2.
Die Mausgeschwindigkeit anpassen , Verbessern ( Maus - Fix).   
Bei euch auf eurem Desktop , da wo oben Links euer Benutzername steht  ( Gelber Ordner  ) da geht ihr rein  und müsst neben den anderen Ordnern wie  Downloads , Bilder , Musik,  denn etwas blassen Ordner  " AppData " sehen.  Sollte der Ordner     "AppData" nicht dort sein geht ihr bitte mit der Maus Oben im Menü  auf  " Ansicht "  dann auf  " Optionen "  im neu erscheinenden Fenster auf  " Ansicht "  und scrollt mit der Maus nach unten und macht ein Häkchen bei " Ausgeblendete Dateien, Ordner und laufwerke anzeigen "   dann auf Übernehmen und Ok klicken.

Dann sollte bei euch der Ordner  " AppData "  erscheinen , diesen öffnet ihr und öffnet den Ordner  " Local " dann den Ordner  "  Electronic Arts "  und den Ordner  "Dead Space ".
Das darin enthaltene  Textdokumment öffnet ihr und sucht nach der Zeile    
 "  Control.MouseSensitivity = 1.00000000    "

Die Zeile ändert ihr in  
 "   Control.MouseSensitivity = 1.50000000   "     

anstatt der 1.50000000 könnt ihr auch eine  1.70000000 oder  2.00000000 eintragen 
da müsst ihr dann selber  experemtieren was euch am besten ist .

Meine Einstellung ist  die:  
Control.MouseSensitivity = 1.50000000      

danach speichert ihr das Textdokument ab.


Schritt 3.

Als Nächstes klickt ihr auf euren Desktop   " rechte maustaste "   und auf eure   
" Nvidia Systemsteuerung "  und öffnet diese. Im Menü ganz links oben unter 3D -Einstellungen geht ihr unter   "  3D-Einstellungen verwalten   ".
Und im Fenster in der Mitte bei Globale Einstellungen klickt daneben auf   "Programmeinstellungen " .

Und unter   

1. Ein Programm wählen, das benutzerdefiniert angepasst werden soll:

 genau da in dieser Leiste sucht ihr euch  eure  Dead Space ( dead space.exe) raus

und dann unter 

2.Die Einstellungenfür diese Programm festlegen:

da scrollt mit der Maus nach unten ( so die Mitte ungefähr )  und bei der Einstellung
" Maximale Anzahl der vorgerdenderten Einzelbilder ..."   wählt die  Einstellung    "  1  "  

und scrollt mit der Maus ganz nach unten und bei
"  Vertikale Synchronisierung "    wählt die Einstellung   "  Adaptiv " 

und dann auf Übernehmen abspeichern.


Schritt 4.

Und zuletzt kommt Antialising ins Spiel.
Hierzu braucht ihr den    "NVIDIA INSPECTOR" 

Startet den Nvidia Inspector gleich mit dem  "  nvidiaProfileInspector "  

Oben links bei   " Profiles:  "   da  klickt ihr rauf  und sucht euch in der Langen Leiste 
euer    Dead Space    raus  .


Im Menü  ganz  oben bei   
1-Combatibilty  ------------
 klickt auf den Eintrag    "  Antialising compatiblilty  "  und schreibt folgendes in der Zeile:

0x004030C0


weiter unten bei  
3-Antialising ------------
geht auf    "  Antialising -  Mode  "    und wählt den Eintrag  :
" Override any application setting "

gleich darunter unter 
Antilaising - Setting   wählt ihr den Eintrag :
"  8xQ [8x Multisampling]  " 

und gleich darunter 
Nvidia Predefined FXAA usage  wählt ihr den Eintrag:
" Allowed "

Und darunter unter
Toggle FXAA on or off  wählt den Eintrag
" On "

und dann auf Oben rechts  auf " Apply changes " klicken  ( abspeichern )


Jetzt sollte euer Dead Space so optimiert sein das es Ohne Probleme läuft und nebenbei noch schönes Antialinsing hat.

INFO  !!!!

Die Adaptive Vertikale Synchronsierung ist dafür da weil Dead Space auf moderen PCs sehr hohe FPS  werte  hat  (   200 -500 FPS )   und durch diesen hohen  FPS  passiert es auch das Am Anfang  von Dead Space dort wo man den Plasmacutter aufsammelt und die erste Tür sich öffnet das dort eine Scriptsequenz nicht ausgelöst wird ( Wegen der Hohen FPS ) und man am Anfang nicht duch die Tür kommt ,  die Tür steht zwar offen aber man kommt nicht durch . 
Duch die Vertikale Synchronisierung  ( Besser als das Normale V-Sync )  werden die FPS im spiel am Monitor angepasst und dadurch wird es vermieden das man im Spiel hängen bleibt und nicht weiterkommt.

Dead Space  ist ein Konsolen Spiel mit standard ausgelegten 60  FPS aber beim PC mit zu Hohe FPS da gibts halt diese Probleme das da eine Scrypt Scene nicht eingleitet/ausgelöst wird.

Ohne Vertikale V-Sync  würde man am Anfang bei PlasmaCutter dort wo die Tür sich öffnet und das Erste Monster dir entgegspringt nicht weiterkommen und später wo man das Geschütz benutzen muss um die Asterioden abzuschießen.

Zwar ist die Mausgeschwindigkeit mit der Vertikale V-Sync ein wenig schwamming und ungenau , habe aber selber schon viele Sachen durchprobiert und denke es ist die Beste Option.

Und Nicht wundern  NUR  im Hauptmenü  ist die Maus geschwindigkeit extrem hoch da am besten die Tastatur  nutzen.   

Ich hoffe diese Tipps haben geholfen.

Schu Schu


----------



## DARPA (26. Juni 2017)

Warum mit billigem FXAA rangehen? Solche alten Titel sind prädestiniert für Downsampling. 
Daher hab ich generell in Games nie Probleme mit zu viel fps, da man ne Grafikkarte immer mit Arbeit zuschmeissen kann. 

Ich hatte Dead Space vor paar Monaten auch nochmal rausgekramt und im Control Panel VSync + Tripple Buffering aktiviert. Prerenderlimit 1 ist bei mir global eingestellt.
So lief das eigentlich ganz gut. In DS 1 sollte man auf Grund der kagg Steuerung eh mehr strafen. Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich dran. Aber schön ist anders, ja.

Aber der Tipp mit der Mouse Sensitivity klingt gut. Werd ich beim nächsten Mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Angie2012 (26. Juni 2017)

Alleine Mit MSAA oder Supersampling zu arbeiten bringt nicht viel weil man hat selbst mit 16 x Antialising noch viele Treppeneffekte und sonstige kanten, sieht man am Deutlichsten am Helm vom Spieler da wo das Licht rauskommt das da noch viele kanten und Zacken sind.  Erst wenn man FXAA mit MSAA 8x  kombiniert sieht es wirklich sehr gut aus ,  die Grafik wird nur minimal unscharf .


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Juli 2017)

Angie2012 schrieb:


> Alleine Mit MSAA oder Supersampling zu arbeiten bringt nicht viel weil man hat selbst mit 16 x Antialising noch viele Treppeneffekte und sonstige kanten, sieht man am Deutlichsten am Helm vom Spieler da wo das Licht rauskommt das da noch viele kanten und Zacken sind.  Erst wenn man FXAA mit MSAA 8x  kombiniert sieht es wirklich sehr gut aus ,  die Grafik wird nur minimal unscharf .



DSR von 5120x2660 auf WQHD und 0% Glättung. Spielinternes-AA und mit annehmbaren 130-144 FPS. Könntest du mir bitte die Treppchen zeigen. :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

